# Door Insulation



## PoolShark (Aug 1, 2008)

Can you insulate garage doors? If so, how do you do that?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 1, 2008)

Foam sheet glued to the back would seem the easiest.

--Bushytails


----------



## angryjohnny (Aug 2, 2008)

I was thinking about trying this but I wasnt sure just how muct it would help. I was thinking about using 3/4 inch rigid foam insulation cut in to sections and put in to the inside panels of my garage door just how much would it help ?


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Aug 18, 2008)

Insulating a garage door can be VERY helpful.  

It is also a good idea to make sure the seals around the sides and the bottom are completing as tight a seal as possible.

Replacing these can Also save a lot of $$ if they are not working properly.


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 18, 2008)

My garage is completely uninsulated, and has large vents (about 2' by 1') on the front...  not a single gasket or seal in it...  costs me about $5/year in heat.  Clearly, you need to move to a warmer area.  

--Bushytails


----------



## rightsaidfred (Aug 18, 2008)

There is always spray-on foam insulation stuff but you might need to smooth it out to keep the garage door capable of going up and down correctly


----------



## Big L (Aug 20, 2008)

It seems like they should make some garage doors that are already insulated.


----------



## Animal (Aug 20, 2008)

Yup they got em, it is the retrofit that causes problems.
http://www.clopaydoor.com/premiumsteel.aspx

Or
http://www.falconfoam.com/downloads/falconfoam/eps_garage_kit_flyer.pdf

I love google.hehe


----------



## SlowRollin' (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry to breathe a little life into an old thread, but has anyone insulated their garage and had luck keeping the heat _out_?

Around noon to 3pm, I can hardly walk through my garage much less get any work done.  The fans are blowing the heat around.  This Texas heat is bad this year.

Anyone experiencing triple digit heat that's having luck keeping it cool?


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Dec 21, 2009)

'the epoxy floor guy' said:


> Insulating a garage door can be VERY helpful.
> 
> It is also a good idea to make sure the seals around the sides and the bottom are completing as tight a seal as possible.
> 
> Replacing these can Also save a lot of $$ if they are not working properly.



Yeah. Proper insulation is indeed very helpful.


----------



## BCI (Dec 31, 2011)

there are diy kits. im in Fl. and was buying new doors for the garage
and went with insulated doors helps keep the heat out 

View attachment garagedoor_insullation.jpg


View attachment P1012755.jpg


View attachment P1012762.jpg


View attachment P1012759.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jan 1, 2012)

That is a really clean installation. Thanks for posting!


----------



## lukeb (Apr 16, 2013)

Insulation is good but put Green Hinges on to keep the door closed tight.


----------

